# Does anyone know the icd-9



## Yonekab (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the icd-9 code for low testosterone in women?


----------



## janet0221 (Apr 28, 2011)

259.9 seems to work -disturbance of hormones?


----------



## Yonekab (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

